# Anyone GSU or in the Statesboro area?



## farm7729 (Aug 19, 2009)

Any GSU students or anyone who lives in the Statesboro area care to take a new bowfisher out and show me the ropes? I have my bow set up just need someone who knows the area and where to go.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 19, 2009)

not any good places to shoot down that way.... im down there alot and if you can find somewhere to shoot and some one to shoot with ill be happy to go


----------



## farm7729 (Aug 21, 2009)

No one goes down there to the Ogeechee?


----------



## farm7729 (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw about 6 big carp in a lake on campus but I dont think they would be too happy if i come out with 6 carp from the school lake.


----------



## bflemin7 (Aug 22, 2009)

If you've got a boat i am down at GSU as well and could show you the ropes but not really sure on where to go around here.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 22, 2009)

well pm me and we will get together and kill some fish.. i know i will be down there around labor day if not sooner


----------



## SouthernMP (Oct 14, 2009)

I live on Country Club Rd. but my rig is at home above Athens. Check out the creek that drains from Cypress Lake and runs under Cypress Lake Rd. Lots of big gar and 8-10lb carp on topwater mid-afternoon right now. Hope this helps.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Oct 15, 2009)

hey if you want to ride up to augusta this weekend we will be shooting up on the hill........ pm me if you would like to come


----------



## tbrown913 (Oct 22, 2009)

i know all too well about those GSU carp!!!  I graduated from there in 07 and I had a hard time not bringing my bow!  All i can tell you is go north, or to the cooper river in SC.  there aint any easy shooting that way.


----------



## treeman101 (Apr 7, 2010)

301 at Burtons Ferry on the savannah river is a great place several lakes up river always lots of fish ti gig or shoot.  Hope this helps.  Lakes in Tuckahoe are good also


----------

